# What are your thoughts on this..



## Atticus22 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys, basically I was interested in what your thoughts are on this:










I cannot stop looking at this setup and am determined to build something like this myself in the hopefully not too distant future, albeit on a smaller scale (I am thinking around 9/10ft long by 5/6ft high), however when it comes to large scale DIY projects I am unfortunately a complete novice (obviously when it comes to the actual construction I would enlist someone more knowledgable to help!) and so I was wondering if those of you with very large setups could advise me on what would be the best way to go about attempting to build this aquarium/enclosure?

I am particularly interested in what the best method of implementing the clear viewing panel in the front would be, regarding the joining/sealing to the concrete which would make up the land areas behind it, and also what the best material would be to use, e.g. acrylic, glass, in terms of cost and primarily strength.

Also what filtration/heating methods would you incorporate? Would a protein skimmer be appropriate too?

I am also interested as to what animals could be added. The primary animal I want to include is a male green anaconda, and a school of large amazonian fish, but I was also interested in your opinions on whether such animals as a stingray or even a turtle of some kind would be ok in this enclosure with the anaconda.

Many thanks

Chris


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

i have no idea but thats beautiful


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

Whoa thats uber cool...That set would cost a pretty penny if u ask me

Im certainly no expert but I guess depending on how big you go depends on the materials, if your having a large volume of water, I would have thought it would have to be glass front


----------



## The Hypnotoad (Oct 24, 2011)

Atticus22 said:


> Hi guys, basically I was interested in what your thoughts are on this:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


For the aquarium thats going to be one big task. On the fish forum I go on somebody made a tank half that size and it easily ended up costing 5-10 grand alone. The main problem is going to be filtration, protein skimmer wouldnt be needed if your going for tropical fish but with the size of the tank your going to need a sump tank to turn the water over (I notice that tank has oscars in it which are very messy fish, filters just wont cut it). for the front Id say glass is the only thing suitable

As for stingrays, Id say you may get away with some smaller varieties the larger ones are frowned upon because of the numbers and space you need when they are fully grown. I like the idea of a school of fish though.

As for what goes with an anacoda, pass. I currently keep fish and Im in 2 minds whether or not to get rid of my tanks and go down the lizzard route so I registered to get some info.

hope that helps.


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Atticus22 said:


> your thoughts are on this:
> image
> awesome
> 
> ...


hope that helps


----------



## Atticus22 (Apr 23, 2007)

ch4dg - You make this sort of thing for zoos? I'd love to get into that sort of thing! I've done a few fake rock builds in the past so am pretty confident at attempting this one, I think! Haha!

Also, you think the best method is a full glass tank with the background inside it? Even for something of this size? I was thinking it would be more of the 'indoor pond' with an acrylic/glass viewing panel sealed over one end' type route...?

Thanks for all the replies


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Atticus22 said:


> ch4dg - You make this sort of thing for zoos? I'd love to get into that sort of thing!
> it was only down to luck i got into it
> 
> I've done a few fake rock builds in the past so am pretty confident at attempting this one, I think! Haha!
> ...


hope that helps: victory:


----------



## Scales123 (Aug 23, 2011)

Monsterfishkeepers is great for BIG projects, a guy on the forum built this:
50000 + 15000 Gallon Monster Tanks - MonsterFishkeepers.com - YouTube

I know that aquarium/Paludarium that u put a pic of b4, It has 2 Anacondas, and, as u can see from the pic a shoal of Oscars...

: victory:


----------

